# Blank stare?



## L1SUH (Feb 21, 2011)

I really don't know how to describe this. Does anybody stare at things randomly and focus on random things? I don't know how to explain this feeling, ahh. My eyes feel weird when this happens, I don't feel very present. This happens the most when I'm driving, which isn't good.. Or sometimes when I'm by myself. Can anybody relate? If you even know what I'm talking about. :blank


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

Sounds like daydreaming to me.
Most car accidents happen because of distraction. Be careful.


----------



## L1SUH (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh it's not. Man, I wish I knew how to describe this. There's a feeling I get too. Meh. Oh well. I'll just have to stay calm. Thanks man.


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

Daydreaming doesn't have to be about some event or situation, it could be random and short. I don't know if there's an _specific _term for this quick/random daydreaming state but I know what you're talking about. You eyes defocus, vision becomes blurry?


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

WTFnooooo said:


> Daydreaming doesn't have to be about some event or situation, it could be random and short. I don't know if there's an _specific _term for this quick/random daydreaming state but I know what you're talking about. You eyes defocus, vision becomes blurry?


 tunnel vision?


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

I do that sometimes when I live inside my head and I start to think at random things, I pretty much stare at some random spot with defocused vision and just think and think and think.....and ruminate.

yeah I know it isn't good but I do it when I have no occupation or I do something uninteresting that doesn';t catch my attention.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Derealization/depersonalization - beyond getting lost in thought. I still get this from time to time, but nowhere near as often as it used to be.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

L1SUH said:


> I really don't know how to describe this. Does anybody stare at things randomly and focus on random things? I don't know how to explain this feeling, ahh. My eyes feel weird when this happens, I don't feel very present. This happens the most when I'm driving, which isn't good.. Or sometimes when I'm by myself. Can anybody relate? If you even know what I'm talking about. :blank


Yes, big-time. Some times I just do it because I'm scared. Other times because I'm hyper-focusing and my mind is elsewhere. People have told me this many times. Sometimes, I think it appears like ADD, but it's not. It just feels like I'm not interested in what's going on and I phase out, elsewhere. But when I'm interested I'm able to focus very, intensely.


----------



## L1SUH (Feb 21, 2011)

Ah, so glad I'm not alone. Yeah, it's like I zone out and just stare. It's weird. 

It's not tunnel vision though. I used to get that when I smoked bud.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Derealization/depersonalization - beyond getting lost in thought. I still get this from time to time, but nowhere near as often as it used to be.


More often that not I'll just get lost in my thoughts, but I get this, too. I'll get stuck on a random object or point of space, and my mind just goes completely blank.


----------



## Indianapolis Jones (Feb 22, 2011)

I do this as well. And in addition I get this thing where it takes a LOT of mental effort to physically focus my eyes. Like if i'm really fatigued I'll just be content with looking at things defocused. Usually happens when I'm holding up an object to examine and its just really hard to defocus my eyes from the backround and focus on the smaller object. This happens pretty rarely though, and I dunno if its really related to this haha.


----------



## chrizm32 (Apr 6, 2011)

I do that a lot too. I just attribute it to my ADD. It can be awkward when I inadvertently stare at people, though.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah, it's pretty embarassing when you start to blankly stare at people...


----------



## Allegory (Jan 8, 2011)

Why yes, I have a Thousand-Yard Stare.


----------



## amberlina (May 9, 2012)

this happens to me as well, i have recently been under a lot of stress and suffering from anxiety and panic attacks, my panic attacks have passed but i still feel my anxiety and stress, i am also very tired, my eyes seem to randomly go into a deep stare at that giving moment, they last for 2-10 seconds and i find my self mentally having to stop it, this has been happening all the time for me i am hoping it will stop soon tho


----------



## racer (May 7, 2012)

Spindrift said:


> I'll get stuck on a random object or point of space, and my mind just goes completely blank.


that's what happens to me, some times I find myself just standing looking at nothing. not thinking about anything. My body and mind just go and shut down till something snaps me out of it or I just drift back. This seams to happen just after I get a bad spout of thoughts.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Derealization/depersonalization


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank < Me


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

It happens to me too, but not too often. I love when it happens though. It's like Im staring at something and can still make out objects, then the stare goes even further and everything gets blurry. Sometimes my ears ring a little and it is very Twilight zone-ish. My mind is still concious and thoughts are normal, but I don't blink and...its great! I even counted how long it lasted one time and how long I went without blinking. I wish I could make it happen more often. :yes


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I hate my job, so I usually spend most of the day in a daze, or playing on my smart phone when the boss isn't around.


----------



## Younique (May 6, 2012)

I get this sometimes too. In my case I dont think its an indication of some sort of mental disorder because it always happens when im deep in thought. Yesterday for example I was walking on a pathway and I was thinking about something so deeply that for about 20 seconds I didn't even realise I was walking or where I was. It happens to me when im driving sometimes too but I dont consider it a big deal. It is dangerous if it happens while your driving though I will agree with you there...


----------



## forbidden (Oct 25, 2011)

I get that too...it feels like self-hypnosis almost. Does that makes sense?


----------



## racer (May 7, 2012)

forbidden said:


> I get that too...it feels like self-hypnosis almost. Does that makes sense?


yes, for me anyway. kind of.


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

I've always just called it zoning out... and I do it often.


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

StrangetoBehold said:


> I've always just called it zoning out... and I do it often.


^ this, I do it ALOT

its to do with depression for me at least


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

I daydream all the time, I have a very bad attention span and if someone is boring me in conversation (not meaning to disrespect)....but I will zone out and basically think of random things. 

I catch myself sometimes just phasing back in and I get frustrated that I cannot concentrate... :um

It's interrupted with schooling, my social life, and a lot of factors.
It's a bummer.


----------



## Blix (May 9, 2012)

I find myself doing this a lot too! I just get bored with reality or whatever is going on around me, so I zone out and start thinking about other things.



RenegadeReloaded said:


> when I live inside my head


That's how I feel about it too. It's like I have this whole other world inside my head haha


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

Yep. I definitely have this problem. I almost feel absent-minded.


----------



## PatMX3 (Nov 11, 2014)

*blank stare oh yeah...*

I get this also... Msg me.


----------



## Redfan45x (Oct 10, 2013)

Yes, I do that. And I always have a strange unexplainable feeling accompanying it.
And it gets more intense if I'm smoking cannabis, all the weird things about me do. Which makes me think it's involved with something psychological


----------



## Scottie2k3 (May 4, 2014)

Yes I have this too it's called 'The Thousand Year Stare' or Depersonalisation/derealisation


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ah, yes - the SA stare.


----------



## SickAndTiredofSA (Mar 31, 2015)

L1SUH said:


> Oh it's not. Man, I wish I knew how to describe this. There's a feeling I get too. Meh. Oh well. I'll just have to stay calm. Thanks man.


hey there i think i know what you're trying to say... its so confusing this comes and goes for me for a while im back to my old self and then i lose all my motivation and don't feel like doing anything is this happening to you too? :frown2:


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I know exactly what you mean!


----------



## Theresa Ann (Jun 13, 2014)

I do this from time to time. Not as often as i used to though.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

I think I'm having this problem as well. But I'm not sure if I'm not just lost in thought. How do you tell what is what?


----------



## ibrahim asha (Jan 23, 2015)

It happen to me too I feel l have squint when it happened


----------



## digmeup (Jul 8, 2015)

Is it when you find yourself staring off into space over a simple thought, like what you're going to make for dinner? And you find yourself sitting completely still and you don't blink. And your eyes also go slightly out of focus. You lose track of time for maybe five minutes, you completely forget about your surroundings even though you aren't daydreaming, you're just thinking about what you want to ear for dinner.

At least that happens all the time for me.


----------



## sunilkumarj (Jul 12, 2017)

Yes I have this thing..I just randomly look at anything like a water bottle,ceiling, clothes ,floor, and it could be anything and start staring at it without any thoughts in my head..and I change my stare after 5-10 mins..but people think I'm lost in some deep thoughts or I'm sad or guilty of something.. And keep asking me what was I thinking of ??..


----------

